# bluetick coonhound...hope someone can help



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

I understand this is not the "correct" forum to post animal adoptions, however I strongly believe this dog should not be merely a pet, he should be with the right owner who knows how to train him and use his potential. On Sept 11th of this past year our beloved old family dog of 9 years passed on from doggy cancer. Our family was heartbroken and I will be the first to admit we very hastily rushed into getting a new dog to try to fill the gap our old dog left behind. We ended up getting a 3 month old bluetick coonhound from Lebanon, MO. We named him Jep. Well we should have done quite a bit more research on this breed before rushing into a decision. I want to start off by saying, this is a very smart and sweet dog. Such an amazing animal. But, he is born and bred to be a hunting dog! I can honestly say I think we are boring him because we don't take him hunting. We live on 11 acres and we have plenty of room for him to roam and explore but I don't think this is enough for him, he wants a job. My husband and I will be going through some changes at work and the amount of time we can spend with him is going to have to decrease dramatically. I do NOT want to crate the poor guy all day long. He is very social and would be with us around the clock if he could. He has been excellent with our three little kids, they will hate to see him go. He is now 8 months old. We DID have him neutered, so you could not breed him, but we DO have his papers. He has all his shots. We live near Washington, MO about an hour southwest of St. Louis. We would really like to see him go to a hunting family who could really use his potential! I can text or email photos upon request. We are not asking anything for him, just that he ends up in the right hands. Thank you. Elana 314-518-2852


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

We have had many hounds for yard dogs over the years and they have faired well without hunting. They will hunt on their on even If they are not trained to do it. They also make good Guard dogs and can be low maintenance as most are very laid back unless they are treeing or tracking something. most of the ones I have had were mostly nocturnal and will be active at night and can be bothersome when they have a cat treed at 2am. he is still a puppy and has a lot of energy. Good luck with finding a home for him.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement. The thought of just keeping him to have "around" did cross our minds, but at this point we are not even able to be with him enough to make it fair to him. I would really like to find a home for him where he will at least have more company...whether that is in the form of people or animals. Thanks again.


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

cabingrl11 said:


> I understand this is not the "correct" forum to post animal adoptions, however I strongly believe this dog should not be merely a pet, he should be with the right owner who knows how to train him and use his potential. On Sept 11th of this past year our beloved old family dog of 9 years passed on from doggy cancer. Our family was heartbroken and I will be the first to admit we very hastily rushed into getting a new dog to try to fill the gap our old dog left behind. We ended up getting a 3 month old bluetick coonhound from Lebanon, MO. We named him Jep. Well we should have done quite a bit more research on this breed before rushing into a decision. I want to start off by saying, this is a very smart and sweet dog. Such an amazing animal. But, he is born and bred to be a hunting dog! I can honestly say I think we are boring him because we don't take him hunting. We live on 11 acres and we have plenty of room for him to roam and explore but I don't think this is enough for him, he wants a job. My husband and I will be going through some changes at work and the amount of time we can spend with him is going to have to decrease dramatically. I do NOT want to crate the poor guy all day long. He is very social and would be with us around the clock if he could. He has been excellent with our three little kids, they will hate to see him go. He is now 8 months old. We DID have him neutered, so you could not breed him, but we DO have his papers. He has all his shots. We live near Washington, MO about an hour southwest of St. Louis. We would really like to see him go to a hunting family who could really use his potential! I can text or email photos upon request. We are not asking anything for him, just that he ends up in the right hands. Thank you. Elana 314-518-2852


I've had coonhounds all my life and they make amazing pets but they do get bored and love to do what they were bred to do which is have their nose to the ground tracking something. So all mine are hunting dogs. I know of a few site that either I can give you or if you give me permission I can post for you. Thats if you do really want him going to a hunting family. He sounds like a great hound to have and his young enough still to train to do whatever you want him too. Nobody is really going to care that his neutered. That doesn't stop him from hunting or being a great pet. It just stops him from being able to breed. So just let me know what you decided and I will try to help you out the best I can since I love coonhounds.


----------



## Sammilynn (Dec 28, 2013)

I grew up with bluetick coonhounds and like everyone says make great family members. I know that you said he was registered, but do you know what bloodline he is from?


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

preciousgurl63 said:


> I've had coonhounds all my life and they make amazing pets but they do get bored and love to do what they were bred to do which is have their nose to the ground tracking something. So all mine are hunting dogs. I know of a few site that either I can give you or if you give me permission I can post for you. Thats if you do really want him going to a hunting family. He sounds like a great hound to have and his young enough still to train to do whatever you want him too. Nobody is really going to care that his neutered. That doesn't stop him from hunting or being a great pet. It just stops him from being able to breed. So just let me know what you decided and I will try to help you out the best I can since I love coonhounds.


That is such a nice offer! Thank you so much for your help. I really would like him to be in the right hands. I just knew if I ended up putting him on a general adoption forum that someone else would make the same mistake we did and just want to have him as a pet. Not that he wouldn't be a good pet, he is a very lovable dog, but as you said they do get bored and I think he would be so happy with someone who could train him and work with him. My husband works in the city long hours and I am a dental hygienist. I would love if his new owner/family would simply be able to spend more time with him than we do. I would love you to post his information if you don't mind, that is very generous of you.

His birthday is May 25th, 2013. 
I do have papers for him.
He is neutered. 
Up to date on shots.
Not a picky eater, I have given him different brands.
Great nose, loves to bay at my hens!
Super social, loves people.
Does sit on command, when he is not too excited or on a scent!
We live in Washington, MO, just southwest of St. Louis. 

Thank you again! It would be an answer to prayer if we found a good home for him.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sammilynn said:


> I grew up with bluetick coonhounds and like everyone says make great family members. I know that you said he was registered, but do you know what bloodline he is from?


Gosh, you know I don't remember off the top of my head. His papers are down in my husbands office somewhere. It was some really long name like "So-and-so's blue dixie" or something. Like I said, I didn't know much about the world of coonhounds when we got him! :ashamed: I will be the first to admit, I should have done my homework, but my kids and I were just so heartbroken about losing our other dog. He was a big old hairy mutt who was content to just lumber around outside and just be with us. Jep is just so full of energy and wants to interact with us every waking moment. I want him to be with someone who can give him the attention he deserves. 

This has been a very tough decision for us, both my husband and I feel sort of like failures, but more than anything we want to do right by him. I can't just crate the poor guy all the time for the rest of his life because I am too embarrassed to find him a good home.


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

I will post him on a few sites for you. Can you give me your number, name and or email so peope can contact you for more info. Also if you can message me a pic of his papers that might also help. Im going to put him up on a few bluetick site as well as a few other. I hope I can help you find your boy a great loving home.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you that is so nice. 
My contact info is [email protected]
cell number is 314-518-2852
my name is Elana and we live in Washington MO.
My husband can round up his papers, but I probably won't have those to you until tomorrow or late tonight when my husband gets home. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you want him to be a pet, you need to make that clear. My neighbor has six hounds, everyone of them on short chain to a doghouse all day and night. Jep could end up spending his time in a kennel and only brought out for an hour a day, or only brought out during hunting season. Be careful.


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

cabingrl11 said:


> Thank you that is so nice.
> My contact info is [email protected]
> cell number is 314-518-2852
> my name is Elana and we live in Washington MO.
> ...


Your welcome. Thats fine hun. No need to rush. I'm just trying to help your hound find a good home. 



Maura said:


> If you want him to be a pet, you need to make that clear. My neighbor has six hounds, everyone of them on short chain to a doghouse all day and night. Jep could end up spending his time in a kennel and only brought out for an hour a day, or only brought out during hunting season. Be careful.


Yes some houndsmen do have their dogs in kennels and on chains but not every houndsmen does. I know a lot that have their hounds as inside pets. So saying that your making it seem as all houndsmen are bad or mean to their hounds when we really aren't. And even if they are in kennels and on chain it doesn't mean that they don't get taken out. A lot of houndsmen take their hounds out almost every day and for longer than a hour. I know I care for mine and love mine dearly. I would do anything for them. Heck I even make them holiday dinner just like my family gets. Also to let you know a hound can be a pet and a hunter at the same time. Mine are.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, when we were on vacation in the Smokey Mountains we saw a place that had a row of about 6 kennels lined up right next to each other. They were situated about 200 feet from the house and each one contained a different breed of hound. A year ago I would have thought "Oh, those poor doggies!" but after owning a hound for a while now I think you almost have to keep them restrained to some extent or they get into trouble! They can be too nosy and mess up your stuff or too curious and track a scent into the road or highway. Poor guys can't help it. Plus, those dogs in the kennels didn't really look unhappy. They would kind of mill back and forth like they were visiting each other. I don't expect the person who takes Jep to keep him inside around the clock like a pampered poodle or something, but it would be nice if someone would take him hunting and interact with him and use his potential. I know he has a killer nose on him, he loves my chickens and can track mice and other rodents out in the field. I was just outside watering my chickens in this freezing weather and Jep was just scurrying around sniffing and he kept looking at me like "Can we go catch something? Huh? Huh? Please?"


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

Your right. Hounds do like getting into things and following their nose. Mine did that one night I had him out and he found a skuck. Poor guy I felt so bad for him. Gave him a bath every day to get the smell out of his fur. But since then his learn not to follow the wrong track. Sounds like your jep likes to track. Now only if he can find a home to do what he loves to do. I put his info up on another site for you to try to help even more. Do you have a pic of him? That might also help and I would love to see the dog I'm trying to help find a good home.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hopefully I did this right! These are from when he was just a little pup. He is so much bigger now! And his coat has darkened up quite a bit. When he was very young he looked almost like a dalmatian! Thanks again for your help. I hope someone as nice and knowledgeable as you ends up with him!

View attachment 21162


View attachment 21163


View attachment 21164


View attachment 21165


View attachment 21166


View attachment 21167


View attachment 21168


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

He looks like a walker to me but I'm not use to seeing lightly marked blueticks either. His beautiful though. Thanks for showing me some pics of him.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

He is very cute. He almost looks like a cross between a Treeing Walker and Bluetick. We have owned coonhounds for the past 8+ years and I'll say that they are a real joy. They do make wonderful family pets and ours have always been wonderful with kids, other dogs, cats and our poultry. 

Sure, they may chase the cats or poultry sometimes, but they never do harm. We just lost our English Coonhound earlier this week and are still very heartbroken. 

While I'm not trying to change your mind, coonhounds can be wonderful pets and have fulfilling lives without hunting. We used to take our coonies out in the field to let them track and chase (when they weren't escaping on their own!). Our English coonhound used to love and sit on top of our hill (we had about 1/2 acre of our property fenced for our dogs) and survey her lands.  

So while you may want to find a hunting home for your little cutie, he may thrive just as much as a family pet who understands the breed. 

And... don't beat yourself up for not knowing about coonhounds before you got him. We all learn at some point and the important thing is that he is well cared for and loved.


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

She is right they do make wonderful pets and some of them rather not hunt and just be lazy on the couch. But it seems like yours has more of the hunting instinct to hunt. But its all up to you though weather you want him going to a hunting family or not. 

Here are just a few of my hounds that I love dearly and who love to do what they was bred to do. They love to relax and play in the back yard with me but once they get to the woods they turn into what they was bred to do.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement. But I feel like at this point in our lives we don't have a fair amount of time to spend with ANY pet. Except our chickens who don't really need too much love and attention! You're right, he doesn't have to go be a hunter, but I just think houndspeople who really know the breed would do better with him.

His coloring is very light, and we also thought at first he looked like a walker mix but the man we got him from gave us all the papers. He said more and more these days you see the more fair colored ticking. Like I said he is quite a bit darker now. You'll have to excuse the hideous photo of me, I was still depressed from losing my other dog a couple weeks before and spent most of the time crying, hence the puffy face and ratty hair! lol I am sorry for the loss of BOTH of your dogs PrincessFerf and PreciousGurl. Trust me, I can relate.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, those are some GORGEOUS dogs! And look at that green grass! *sigh* I miss spring.


----------



## Sammilynn (Dec 28, 2013)

preciousgurl63 said:


> She is right they do make wonderful pets and some of them rather not hunt and just be lazy on the couch. But it seems like yours has more of the hunting instinct to hunt. But its all up to you though weather you want him going to a hunting family or not.
> 
> Here are just a few of my hounds that I love dearly and who love to do what they was bred to do. They love to relax and play in the back yard with me but once they get to the woods they turn into what they was bred to do.


Pretty Plott hounds!


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Well we are headed to town to grab some dinner and catch the local high school basketball game. It was great chatting with you all today and I thank you for the help and encouragement. Happy Friday to you all. I will be in touch tomorrow.


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

cabingrl11 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. But I feel like at this point in our lives we don't have a fair amount of time to spend with ANY pet. Except our chickens who don't really need too much love and attention! You're right, he doesn't have to go be a hunter, but I just think houndspeople who really know the breed would do better with him.
> 
> His coloring is very light, and we also thought at first he looked like a walker mix but the man we got him from gave us all the papers. He said more and more these days you see the more fair colored ticking. Like I said he is quite a bit darker now. You'll have to excuse the hideous photo of me, I was still depressed from losing my other dog a couple weeks before and spent most of the time crying, hence the puffy face and ratty hair! lol I am sorry for the loss of BOTH of your dogs PrincessFerf and PreciousGurl. Trust me, I can relate.


Yeah thats what I thought he looks like but his just a little colored bluetick. I love the darker ones but his really cute. If I wasn't so far and could I would love to have him. And I understand totally believe me. I wasn't looking at any of that just at your beautiful pup. And thanks.



cabingrl11 said:


> Wow, those are some GORGEOUS dogs! And look at that green grass! *sigh* I miss spring.


Thanks. They are really and a joy to have. Always putting a smile on my face and they was definitely there for me when my precious died. They even all grieved over her. Didn't bark, whin or anything. Just stayed in their boxes all day and night. Which made me even feel worse because my other babies was upset from her death.



Sammilynn said:


> Pretty Plott hounds!


Thanks. Their beautiful dogs aren't they. How did you know they was plotts? A lot of people think their pretty labs lol.



cabingrl11 said:


> Well we are headed to town to grab some dinner and catch the local high school basketball game. It was great chatting with you all today and I thank you for the help and encouragement. Happy Friday to you all. I will be in touch tomorrow.


Hope you have a good dinner and good rest of the night. Was good chatting to you too.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I cringe when I see people posting hounds on craigslist & stating they must be an indoor pet only. While they may be ok indoors & do make good pets, they are bred to hunt & are happiest when doing that. My son has a walker hound & takes him out as much as he can. Sometimes all night, not just an hour. He is otherwise chained or kenneled. If he wasn't, he would be off running all the time. It *is* what they are bred to do.


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nicely spoken wendy


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

How much are you wanting for him? Someone asked me on another site I posted him up on.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Preciousgurl, I asked my husband last night about Jep's papers and he said he's pretty sure we didn't keep them since we decided we were not going to ever register him. We bought him from a listing on Craigslist from a man in Lebanon, MO who owned blueticks and he did give us all his papers but we didn't think we would ever need them. Again, another bad move made out of ignorance of the breed on our part.  I know the name "blue dixie" or something like that was in the name. Unfortunately I can't even reach the original owner since I no longer have his number in my phone. I kept his number for a while but I deleted it a few months ago. I didn't ever get his last name and to be honest I can't remember his first. What town in Ohio are you in? I just wonder how far of a drive it would be from our house to yours?  The thought of him having someone as sweet as you for an owner would make parting with him so much easier. Especially if he had your sweet niece to love on him like my 3 year old little girl does now.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

we are not asking anything for him, just the right owners.  please note the part that I said that we do not have the papers although we did at one time...  not sure if that changes anyone's mind


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

preciousgurl63 said:


> How much are you wanting for him? Someone asked me on another site I posted him up on.


You can certainly encourage anyone who asks about him to call me directly. You were nice enough to post him for us, I don't want to burden you with being the "middle man" for all these questions. Thank you!


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

cabingrl11 said:


> Preciousgurl, I asked my husband last night about Jep's papers and he said he's pretty sure we didn't keep them since we decided we were not going to ever register him. We bought him from a listing on Craigslist from a man in Lebanon, MO who owned blueticks and he did give us all his papers but we didn't think we would ever need them. Again, another bad move made out of ignorance of the breed on our part.  I know the name "blue dixie" or something like that was in the name. Unfortunately I can't even reach the original owner since I no longer have his number in my phone. I kept his number for a while but I deleted it a few months ago. I didn't ever get his last name and to be honest I can't remember his first. What town in Ohio are you in? I just wonder how far of a drive it would be from our house to yours?  The thought of him having someone as sweet as you for an owner would make parting with him so much easier. Especially if he had your sweet niece to love on him like my 3 year old little girl does now.


Thats fine. Papers really don't make a pet or a hunter. It just tells you his bloodline. So he really don't need them. I know a lot of hunters that have hounds with no papers. And I live in grafton ohio which is pretty far from you. Like I said his really cute and I would love to have him since I actually been wanting a bluetick but right now I have no room outside and I have cats which he probably wouldn't like since none of my hounds don't and they even grew up around them. My niece you love him. She loves hounds. She actually wants to start to show them which I think we're going to start letting her with at least 2 of our hounds.



cabingrl11 said:


> You can certainly encourage anyone who asks about him to call me directly. You were nice enough to post him for us, I don't want to burden you with being the "middle man" for all these questions. Thank you!


I will let everyone know to contact you instead of me since you are the one that owns him and knows everything lol. I really hope he fines a great home. When he does I would like to know just because his a hound and I'm really wanting him to fine that right place


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

preciousgurl63 said:


> Thats fine. Papers really don't make a pet or a hunter. It just tells you his bloodline. So he really don't need them. I know a lot of hunters that have hounds with no papers. And I live in grafton ohio which is pretty far from you. Like I said his really cute and I would love to have him since I actually been wanting a bluetick but right now I have no room outside and I have cats which he probably wouldn't like since none of my hounds don't and they even grew up around them. My niece you love him. She loves hounds. She actually wants to start to show them which I think we're going to start letting her with at least 2 of our hounds.
> 
> 
> 
> I will let everyone know to contact you instead of me since you are the one that owns him and knows everything lol. I really hope he fines a great home. When he does I would like to know just because his a hound and I'm really wanting him to fine that right place


Ok--thank you again!!!


----------



## preciousgurl63 (Mar 18, 2013)

Your welcome. Once again I hope you find him a really good home. He deserves it.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Even if you don't find a hunting home for him you can find other types of homes. I've had blueticks practically forever. Mine are indoor dogs and my hunting companions. They can learn ANYTHING but you have to keep their minds occupied. They are not like other dogs that you can put in a house because they are super intelligent and you can actually see that they are thinking things out. That is why they get into everything. Ours figured out how to open windows, doors and (gasp!) the holy grail of the refrigerator. That being said, they can be amazing therapy dogs, tracking dogs for lost persons or fugitives, drug/narcotics/explosives dogs and just about any other thing a dog can do. Their sense of smell combined with their intelligence makes them exceptional at anything you want to teach them as long as it will keep them mentally occupied. A bored coonhound is a destructive hound and a simple toy or two won't cut it with them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes some houndsmen do have their dogs in kennels and on chains but not every houndsmen does. I know a lot that have their hounds as inside pets. So saying that your making it seem as all houndsmen are bad or mean to their hounds when we really aren't. And even if they are in kennels and on chain it doesn't mean that they don't get taken out. A lot of houndsmen take their hounds out almost every day and for longer than a hour. I know I care for mine and love mine dearly. I would do anything for them. Heck I even make them holiday dinner just like my family gets. Also to let you know a hound can be a pet and a hunter at the same time. Mine are.[/QUOTE said:


> I'm sure I did't write that all houndsmen keep their dogs caged all day. I was saying, make sure you are sending him to the kind of home you want him to have.


----------



## cabingrl11 (Jan 10, 2014)

I want to thank you all for your advice and input. We got a call today from a man near Kingdom City, MO that is interested in Jep for his 10 year old son. He has been **** hunting over 30 years and Jep is just what his family was looking for. So thankful, this is an answer to prayer. Thanks again, all!

P.S. Arachyd--you took the words out of my mouth, couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------

